# Identify This Tree?



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have 2 of these trees in my back yard. They do very very well. The Blue Spruce that I have died so I would like to replace them with the tree in the photo. Can anyone identify the type of tree it is? There are 2 trees very close to each other. I am looking to identify the taller pine tree with the light colored tips. The one furthest in the pic. Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... The last pic, the close up, appears to be a Cedar....

'course it's hard as 'ell to tell with the sideways pictures....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

After twisting my neck,I would say some kind of cedar also.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure why they came out sideways. I wish I knew what type of cedar so I could buy some more in spring. Maybe the nursery will know


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

whatever you do, don't put your location in your profile.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with the Cedar...A closeup of the greens and your location would help.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Long Island NY. I will try to get a close up tomorrow


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Take a piece to the local nursery, they will know:yes:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Red cedar is very common to the eastern U.S.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Canarywood1 said:


> Red cedar is very common to the eastern U.S.


Ayuh,.... Red cedar is native to the West,...
It's a Popular ornamental in the east...

Native cedars in the Northeast are generally White cedar...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Red cedar is native to the West,...
> It's a Popular ornamental in the east...
> 
> Native cedars in the Northeast are generally White cedar...


While talking to Keith (coco) up in BC I found out there is a red cedar up there but their red cedar is different from our red cedar. 

The pictures above look like a type of cypress, not all cypress grow in the water. This doesn't look like the cedars we have here in Tennessee.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Red cedar is native to the West,...
> It's a Popular ornamental in the east...
> 
> Native cedars in the Northeast are generally White cedar...


Forestryimages.org provides several images of parts of Eastern redcedar. The tree is a conifer and the lineal taxonomy is Pinopsida > Pinales > Cupressaceae > Juniperus virginiana L. Eastern Redcedar is also commonly called southern juniper, southern red cedar and cedar.
*The Range of Eastern Redcedar*

USGS/Little
Eastern redcedar is the most widely distributed conifer of tree size in the Eastern United States and is found in every State east of the 100th meridian. The species extends northward into southern Ontario and the southern tip of Quebec. The range of eastern redcedar has been considerably extended, especially in the Great Plains, by natural regeneration from planted trees.


Yeah,there's quite a number of Cedars out there.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Yeah,there's quite a number of Cedars out there.


Ayuh,... My bad,.... I've lived my whole life, just north of that green area in yer map....


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... My bad,.... I've lived my whole life, just north of that green area in yer map....


 

We'll just chalk that up as it being Monday,and the wheel's aren't turning properly yet.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My first thought was Cyprus----I am not a tree expert---Cyprus is a good looking ornamental.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> My first thought was Cyprus----I am not a tree expert---Cyprus is a good looking ornamental.


 
Now you tell us,:laughing: I was a "tree expert" and never thought of cypress, but it was a long time ago and they were pretty rare outside of Florida.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I knew someone with a couple of them----that's the only reason they looked familiar---


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I love Cypress trees. I have a bunch of Hinoki and Obtusa that I recently planted. I also have a few Leyland Cypress as well. They all seem to do very well here. 

I had a line of Blue Spruce along the perimeter of my property but they all started dying from the ground up. This started happening long before I bought the house 7 months ago. I am in the process of ripping them out. The tree in the pic does very well and gives more privacy then the ornamental Cypress and adds more color then the Leyland.

I was convinced it was a type of pine tree and never considered it may be a Cypress or Cedar. Now looking at the trunk I think you guys are right. I googled Cedar's but have not found any that matched the look of this tree.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I took that pic early winter and not sure how well it shows in the pic but the ends of each branch get bright yellow during the summer. The rest of the tree stays green. This is what I love about the tree. Not sure if thats helps. I have tried googling every variation of pine/cypress/cedar and yellow tips etc. No luck so far.

Hopefully I can have better pics this weekend. Always too dark when I get home from work.

Thanks


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

This may help


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Morton Arboretum

I suggest you send that picture to this place----this is a fabulous local preserve and education center---one of their staff will recognition it----


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## rehab addict (Feb 27, 2013)

If you live near a landscaping/ nursery center, take a picture and a sample of the tree (flower, weed etc) in and ask your questions. I work at a family-owned center and we are happy to help people with identifications. Don't bother going to the garden center of a big box store, though....you're not going to find professionals there.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

chrisn said:


> After twisting my neck,I would say some kind of cedar also.


I tried to twist my eyes not my neck


----------



## KathyBales (Mar 15, 2013)

*Cypress or Eastern Hemlock*

Your trees look like the cypress trees we have around here (Texas) but they could also perhaps be Eastern Hemlock.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like a Lawson Cypress, native to west coast.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamaecyparis_lawsoniana


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

not hemlock:no:


----------



## Chinagirl (Dec 19, 2011)

You can always take a piece of it (or your photos) to your county extension agent. They will be able to identify it for sure.


----------

